# Portobello Tunnel, Edinburgh - May 08



## MonkeyGirl (May 10, 2008)

This runs for about a quarter mile underneath Portobello, Edinburgh. Nothing fancey, but a nice wee find I thought, since there's bugger all else round this way 

It flows off into the firth o forth sea:












The Entrance:







































































The Exit:


----------



## Zero (May 11, 2008)

Scottish Draayynneeezzzz, Top work!


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2008)

Excellent pics, MonkeyGirl. Very nice explore.


----------



## BigLoada (May 11, 2008)

Nice! Good to see more northern drains.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 12, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Nice! Good to see more northern drains.



Aye! There's bugger all this end lol Got about 2 more leads to check out n' then after that I'm out of ideas


----------



## BigLoada (May 13, 2008)

MonkeyGirl said:


> Aye! There's bugger all this end lol Got about 2 more leads to check out n' then after that I'm out of ideas



Theres always stuff out there! I thought the same recently but all of a sudden several brilliant things have come up. Its all down to endless research I reckon


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 13, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Theres always stuff out there! I thought the same recently but all of a sudden several brilliant things have come up. Its all down to endless research I reckon



Aye, I know! Don't think there's many folks into the underworld side of things up north! Hopefully that'll change, there Has to be good drains out there Somewhere!


----------



## Pincheck (May 14, 2008)

so you have now becoem a mole Girl nice pics T


----------



## Sabtr (May 15, 2008)

I only just found this thread. Nice pics there.  It looks completely different to the stuff we have round here. I would have thought places like Edinburgh and Glasgow would have stacks of drains??
As BigLoada has said we now have a huge list of sites to do down here now. I'm sure we will get them done someday!!


----------



## wolfism (May 15, 2008)

Yep, good pics Monkeygirl … If you're stuck for other Edinburgh drains, I can suggest a book which has a section on the Water of Leith sewers. I bought it because it's got info. on train tunnels (Pincheck knows which one I'm talking about!) I won't post details of the sewers on the open forum since I know how secretive/ protective the drainers are, but there are names, locations, plans, cross sections and references to more information … nuff said. 

Drop me a PM if you like …


----------

